# Phenolic Router Table Tops $35



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Factory rejected phenolic router tops on Ebay for $35, just search "phenolic router top" on Ebay. Guy is from Marion TX, so could save some shipping if you are from around there

Look like jointech factory rejects

I ordered two 

Larry


----------



## Putter (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you ever receive the tops you ordered? What was the condition? Happy with them?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes I got them, they have some defects, nothing that affected the performance of them though. Good working router table tops.



Larry




Putter said:


> Did you ever receive the tops you ordered? What was the condition? Happy with them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank


----------

